
Images of Bike-Share Oversupply in China - ac29
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/03/bike-share-oversupply-in-china-huge-piles-of-abandoned-and-broken-bicycles/556268/?single_page=true
======
rahimnathwani
This seems overblown. Half of the photos are from a single city (Xiamen).

And the reporting seems sloppy: "Bluegogo was recently acquired by Didi,
another bike-share company"

Didi is primarily a shared car service similar to Uber. It operates under two
brands in China: Didi and Uber.

No one in China would describe Didi as a 'bike-share company'.

------
11thEarlOfMar
I mean.... I'd mistake those photos for fractal images.

When heard mentality venture capitalism meets the manufacturing might of China
(?)

How many have never been ridden...

